

Giving free PyCon ticket to open source contributors - nokarma________

My company has 3 available tickets to PyCon 2012 that we wish to donate to someone that is a contributor to open source who missed the registration window.  If you know someone not going who contributes to open source then please throw their name / link to their projects in the comments below.<p>This is a throw-away account so there is no conflict of interest about me trying to market my company, gain karma, etc.  I would love to send someone from Django, Flask, PyMongo, Django-Mongo-Engine, Paramiko, Request, PyPDF, Green Unicorn, Tasty Pie, or any of the countless packages that I use on a daily basis.
======
markerdmann
Hm... I've only made one small contribution to a python project in the past
few months (riak-python-client), but I'll put my name here just in case. PyCon
was amazing last year, and I'd definitely love to go again.

<http://github.com/markerdmann>

By the way, you should absolutely mention your company's name and get some
goodwill and PR. I mean, come on... you guys are giving away free Pycon
tickets! You deserve it. :-)

------
kanja
I want free tickets :)

<https://github.com/gone>

I've contributed to brubeck, dictshield, and created a few django projects

